# Coming soon! But it is finished!



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

More pics and details to come... Over all I've been extremely happy with the results!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

mines finally done too, I'll have it up from Texas just before Thanksgiving. Already itchin for a quickflow and a ProMAF and I haven't even driven it fully functioning


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

congrats! 

expecting pics!


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I want one so bad but I just pulled the trigger on this...



I don't even know where i will find time for a turbo 2.5. Glad to see another on the road though gratz on the car coming together bro. Maybe I'll trade the 944 for a turbo rabbit.



thygreyt,

You would be interested to know this 944 was the first production car in the world to use ceramic coated exhaust to increase power/gas flow. Something I noticed you're into.


Anyway.... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: to turbo rabbit, once this car is paid off I don't think the wife will be able to stop me.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

The paying off of mine really helped! That and I already upgraded her wedding ring for her... She stares at her 3 carat ring, I stare at my nearly 300hp rabbit... Lol

Paying off this car was the greatest thing I could do... But dude I gotta admit I'm broke as of late lol


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Well you earned it then mang gratz on everything!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> thygreyt,
> 
> You would be interested to know this 944 was the first production car in the world to use ceramic coated exhaust to increase power/gas flow. Something I noticed you're into.
> 
> ...


i love it!

lol, and i mean both: the exhaust coating and the car! i was looking at a 90 944.. black. shame i dont have any way to get a 2nd car... but i'd love something like this for a TRUE project!

congrats


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

tchilds said:


> I want one so bad but I just pulled the trigger on this...


944 or 944S? my cousin has a 944S in black


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Theres a red, almost mint condition looking 944 Turbo right down the road from my house for sale. Id kill to have one of them but Id be happy with a 924 or 944. Its either gonna be that or a Corrado SLC for my extra car in the future. The Corrado will most likely win out tho, Ive wanted another one ever since my first one.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm glad you're enjoying it as much as I did. I'm just happy to recover from the loss of a boosted 2.5 with this: 









You should bring it by the east coast so we can hit come mountains and have some fun!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

TeamZleep said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying it as much as I did. I'm just happy to recover from the loss of a boosted 2.5 with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Care to show more? The back end for instance


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> Care to show more? The back end for instance


I have crappy phone pics, but I'll snap a hipstagram one on here tomorrow. INCOMING TEXTS!!! hahahaha.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Go with the Corrado. I only went with the 944 because i need a new track car that isn't a cobalt SS. Selling the SS to my brother and he going to school me in it until I get this 944 up to speed :banghead:

going to be a whole different ball game trying to learn how to drive a "real" racecar for the first time. i've only driven FWD my whole life or 70hp air cooled VW motors 

if I don't like it I may buy a 2.5 and swap it into an MKIII w/turbo kit for the track instead. i almost ordered parts for my 16v build and just didn't feel the magic (third 16v build) so I gave in and bought a money pit instead :screwy: hopefully i'll be joining the 2.5T club, not the too broke to fix his 944 club w/half the guys at the track who park their cars more than track them.

honestly, it was hard deciding between 2.5T and the 944 but if I can keep this thing on the track for under a few grand a year i'll probably keep it until i wreck it, like every other porsche owner i know. my friend actually launched his off a cliff about 100 feet straight drop, lived to tell the tale was air lifted to hospital. to this day swears it was his fault not his car :facepalm: like a car needs a defense when its wrecked :laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Tchilds, I am a fan of 944 turbo. I almost bought one. A guy in NY has an original one, his dad owned it, and had it stored with 75k on it. The car is clean. This was like a year ago. 
These cars have good balance; unlike the 911. On the track, they handle better than 911. Adding a chip, an exhaust, better spooling turbo can easily hit the 350 range horsepower. 
Good luck on this project.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah I went with the 944 because it was like one of last porsche I can afford that has 50/50 weight distribution. My MK1 rabbit has the same thing though... so its not really all that haha. I would much rather have a 2.5T to rely on but we will see how this goes for now.

Already looking at over the cost of a turbo kit just to get a belt and clutch job on this thing. Most guys near the track buy these things for $500 in junked condition, get them running for a day, then that's it they just rust to bits after that sitting in the yard. This one is in good condition, plus I love the phone dials. An oil change alone is like $300 for this stupid car :laugh: I'm keeping the 944 pretty much stock at around 200whp because I can't handle this car yet as it is, and b.) too expensive to break porsche stuff unless you're sponsored, rich, or very clever.

My friend just bought a supra last night, non turbo but came with the 6 speed manual (rare tranny for supra worth about $4k by itself). Going to suck getting schooled in a porsche by a toyota, his mustang puts down about 700ftlb torque, 600hp. So I know the supra going to be fast too lol. He already smoked my rabbit with his STOCK supra at the track running a 14.9.

Long story short, just get the 2.5T cuz its a lot of bang for your $ in a car that average joe can work on which is priceless. Its what I'll end up doing if I don't find another job HAHAH. At the moment though I'm 100% dedicated to getting a 09+ tune w/the SRI on my car in early December at UM. Not sure whats next.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok here it is








I decided to go back to stock chrome badges and emblems. But already kinda miss the black ones. I may actually paint the rabbit 2.5t emblem black to match


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Ok here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooo. I want to see a video!


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

bward584 said:


> Ooooooo. I want to see a video!


Hopefully someone can post some real videos


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

hopefully can get some SRI's :laugh:

i have an 09 stock intake manifold if you want it too, prob would add some power no BS. not 100% sure it bolts up though...

if it were me i would do it but u know, some people can't rip front of car down in about 30m 

now that i think about it, did the 08 come w/revised intake manifold? can't remember but i'm 90% sure the 09+ have the revision. anyone know how to verify this? my logic is the MAP sensor/ECM revision is when the intake got updated, or rather MAF delete.


Oh, what battery are you running?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

a7xogg said:


> Hopefully someone can post some real videos


what type of videos are you looking for? launches, highway pullls, etc


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am using an agm gel battery it's a 31 size. Used for harley davidson bikes. Really cranks.

As far as manifold goes, I'm getting the c2 one someday


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

is it gel or AGM? my harley battery is AGM, rebranded deka battery. double the price for the harley sticker on it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

It's technically absorbed glass mat... 
It's from batteries plus. The x2 model group 31 and was 140 bucks if I'm remembering... Essentially a deka, but the plates inside are tighter together. Cranks out 575cca when tested


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> what type of videos are you looking for? launches, highway pullls, etc


i guess stuff like 0-60 40-100 etc. vids of a turbo'd rabbit at WOT. More exhaust vids. For the about of turbo'd guys, there is like no vids


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

a7xogg said:


> i guess stuff like 0-60 40-100 etc. vids of a turbo'd rabbit at WOT. More exhaust vids. For the about of turbo'd guys, there is like no vids


I realized that for as long as I had the kit, I never made a video... 

It's okay, Tyler has it now, so that counts... Right?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

a7xogg said:


> i guess stuff like 0-60 40-100 etc. vids of a turbo'd rabbit at WOT. More exhaust vids. For the about of turbo'd guys, there is like no vids


Ok. I'll shoot some vids this weekend on my way to get the car dyno'd as well as the dyno pulls. I'm sure Tyler is going to start posting vids soon too.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

TeamZleep said:


> I realized that for as long as I had the kit, I never made a video...
> 
> It's okay, Tyler has it now, so that counts... Right?



Yeah that counts lol





pennsydubbin said:


> Ok. I'll shoot some vids this weekend on my way to get the car dyno'd as well as the dyno pulls. I'm sure Tyler is going to start posting vids soon too.



word. the dyno numbers only tell half the story with the 5 cyl.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

slap this 09+ intake manifold on there before you dyno :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

More info on the turbo setup? software?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TheZooKeeper said:


> More info on the turbo setup? software?


its a C2 turbo kit, with c2 software. it used to be TeamZleep's set up


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> The back end for instance


Bootyshot:










Annnnnd... In for videos.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Billet wiper plug being sent with your kauai gift this week zleep. But I need your address lol.

Gotta figure out how to post videos with my phone now!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Addy Texted.


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> Ok. I'll shoot some vids this weekend on my way to get the car dyno'd as well as the dyno pulls. I'm sure Tyler is going to start posting vids soon too.


:thumbup: looking forward to the vids!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Need to get a new clutch. Then i will be posting video... It's slipping a bit under boost, but I'm still ridiculously happy with the kit, it's been a very nice set up thus far.
Grinning from ear to ear every time I get on it!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Southbend stg 3 with single mass flywheel. I'm running the 1.8t kit but I'm also running a 1.8t trans. Only time mine slipped was due to oil contamination due to a cracked timing cover.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

And we still gotta meet up some time. Still hoping to have my car up here by Thanksgiving. 

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> And we still gotta meet up some time. Still hoping to have my car up here by Thanksgiving.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


Dude just let me know when you wanna meet up! I'm down for whenever.i hope your bunny gets home safe and sound.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Well if you aren't doing anything Friday afternoon maybe a meet up at Frost in Mill Creek town center is a good idea. Unfortunately I'll be driving the Japanese 2.5T.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Friday I work at noon... But early morning we could grab some coffee and doughnuts. If you're down lets meet up.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

definitely, how does 7:30am sound, I'm pretty much already in the area at that time. Just found out like 5 minutes ago my clutch master cylinder had failed and that is currently the last thing holding up my car. That and the meth won't be going in until the car gets up here. Its not in yet and considering the parts have been in since June my former employer missed out on on the job. Will probably need a second set of hands for data logging when I get that in. My VCDS and tools will be coming up in the car as well so let me know if you need help with vag comming anything.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I always need vcds lol


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Well then I'll be there in an hour in a WR Pearl Blue WRX with no spoiler

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Figured I'd post up a new picture of my new rear badge...this version is IMO much better than the small T from the new tdi badge.
This T is from the mk4 gti 1.8T so the font is correct...







oh my God the car is so dirty....sorry about that
My wife's mk3 glx jetta in the reflection lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, looks good!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

The 'T' looks good.
I'm on the fence about using a _Porsche turbo badge_, or a_ Beetle Turbo S badge_ (minus the 'S').
Then again, maybe I'll just leave it alone and let people figure out the hard way.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The 'T' looks good.
> I'm on the fence about using a _Porsche turbo badge_, or a_ Beetle Turbo S badge_ (minus the 'S').
> Then again, maybe I'll just leave it alone and let people figure out the hard way.


This is really what i've been considering.I like the sleeper style. But when you stomp on something.they automatically think its a gti....I don't want that at all.so I think this is still tasteful and small


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Tyler, where are your videos on this thing? The community needs more 2.5T videos! :laugh:


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

maybe paint the T red kinda of like the audi's? just my 0.2 cents


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Tyler, where are your videos on this thing? The community needs more 2.5T videos! :laugh:


opcorn:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

lol truth be told, i can't figure out how to load my videos from my phone ONTO youtube... it wont synch up for some reason. let me try to figure it out... i know this week my brother in law is coming around, so maybe i'll have him shoot some video for me, outside accel, stand still accel, passing high speed in boost and maybe a little 0-60/90 pulls... he has a flip video thing so maybe he can help me with the loading... 

more to come i suppose i should say... just hope i don't continue to be a total idiot with the youtube crap


----------

